# Fruit Trees



## razorback

DH planted a small orchard yesterday  with the help of his folks. I didn't get home until after dark so I didn't get to see what exactly they had done 
=(

Now to wait..... 

Did I mention I'm not good at waiting


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

awesome............we started our orchard last fall.....will be adding about 30 more fruit and nut trees coming this fall after clearing the rest of our southwest corner of the property....
heres a few apple and pear.....









we figure our lil' orchard will be about 1-1 1/2 acres when done...and will be a good area for our beehives to stay cool.
keep on growin' yer homestead razorback.........we're gonna need to be ahead of those who can't or won't take the time and monetary sacrifice to become self sufficient......talk is cheap, but so is land........for now that is.....


----------



## *Andi

Congrats!

An orchard is a great thing to have and a little on the habit forming side. 

Best of luck with it.


----------



## Meerkat

Down here its hard to keep them producing.Anna Apples keep blooming then coems a freeze,last year they actually bloomed 3 times.Peaches kicked the bucket after 2nd yr..

We want a greenhouse big enough for small trees.Our plums seem to do ok,some of these old pecan trees would just feed the squirrels.Buy the time we cleared around one side the other side grew back up so we gave up.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

when the SHTF givin' up aint gonna be an option Meercat.........


----------



## Bobbb

Hey Tribal Warlord Thug, congrats on your new thug identity. I remember you writing in response to aardvark that you were going to adopt this name in his honor and it's been a long time in coming but you happy day has arrived. I rejoice with you in your new thuggishness.

My problem: I can't remember who you were. The name change wiped out your old handle.


----------



## Meerkat

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> when the SHTF givin' up aint gonna be an option Meercat.........


Do I know you? That name reminds me of a psycho 'dude' on another site.:surrender:

No I did'nt give up on everything,just a few hard headed trees.I have a great frame fro a greenhouse,just need help to put it up.All these techtronics and peoples busier than ever.

I have a leanto but its not big enough for trees.


----------



## mojo4

I love planting fruit trees. In fact that's all I plant. Why people plant a tree that only gives shade is beyond me. I was buying my 2 pear trees at home depot and I remember the lady in front of me specifically asking about the leaf color in the fall. Yeah lady, its nice n red so maybe you can nibble on red leaves. Another moron. I absolutely refuse to plant any tree that doesn't give me something in return.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

mojo4 said:


> I love planting fruit trees. In fact that's all I plant. Why people plant a tree that only gives shade is beyond me. I was buying my 2 pear trees at home depot and I remember the lady in front of me specifically asking about the leaf color in the fall. Yeah lady, its nice n red so maybe you can nibble on red leaves. Another moron. I absolutely refuse to plant any tree that doesn't give me something in return.


+10 If it does not produce food for me or my animals I see no reason to plant it either.


----------



## goshengirl

Congrats! :congrat:

Andi's right, it's addictive. Three years ago we bought 4 trees (apple/cherry) when we moved here - we're now up to 36 trees.  (and that doesn't include the wild cherry and wild plum and the elderberries and blueberries, oh, and did I mention the nut trees....? Yeah, addictive.)


----------



## valannb22

Awesome! On a related note, has anyone tried planting any of those multi-variety trees? I've seen quite a few that will produce three or more varieties on one tree and will self pollinate. If they produce well, I'd like to plant a couple of them


----------



## razorback

I didn't make it home last night before dark (come on time change) so I still haven't seen what they did LOL!!! Then storms last night brought a call from Granny (my MIL) telling us to check the trees LOL!! Maybe today I can see them!! Keeping fingers crossed 

Hey I have some of those pretty in the fall trees in my yard, too. For a long time I didn't want fruit trees, I grew up a city girl and we had a pear and plum tree in the back yard. I still have nightmares about picking up rotten fruit off the ground. Our yard had a 6ft fence so no critters were getting in there and if they did they were toast with the type dogs we had. Which brings on a whole new nightmare of picking up rotten fruit and keeping your bag away from the dogs. I swear I could hear my parents laughing as we chased the dogs around the yard trying to get our trash bag full of rotten fruit back from the dogs. Around and around the tree we would go, then they would drop the bag and wait for us to get right to it and off they'd be again. Yeah I'm almost sure the folks where laughing.

Now though I'm a country girl that enjoys looking out my back window and seeing deer so maybe I won't have to pick up rotten fruit 

I'm not 100% sure how many they planted but I think 16 and we have 2 plum we have to find a place for.


----------



## Meerkat

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> when the SHTF givin' up aint gonna be an option Meercat.........


Hey Warlord,you did'nt pick up your marbles and go home did you?:dunno:

Was just kiddign with ya.:wave:


----------



## mojo4

valannb22 said:


> Awesome! On a related note, has anyone tried planting any of those multi-variety trees? I've seen quite a few that will produce three or more varieties on one tree and will self pollinate. If they produce well, I'd like to plant a couple of them


Heck I've never even heard of those before!! Buy 2 n lemme know how they work out! Sounds awesome!


----------



## valannb22

They're pretty cool http://www.fruitsaladtrees.com/Fruit-Salad-Tree I've seen them in a couple different seed/tree catalogs. I think I just might buy a couple and see, they really aren't that expensive


----------



## Sybil6

I'd be careful and watch those trees closely!! We had somebody steal our apple trees one night, and come back the next, tearing up our barbed wire fence and stealing our pear trees too!! People will take anything these days!!


----------



## PreparedRifleman73

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> .will be adding about 30 more fruit and nut trees coming this fall


Isn't that a LOT of fruit?


----------



## *Andi

hawkmiles said:


> Isn't that a LOT of fruit?


You can never have to much fruit.


----------



## goshengirl

hawkmiles said:


> Isn't that a LOT of fruit?


That's what dehydrators and canners and juicers are for.


----------



## goshengirl

Sybil6 said:


> I'd be careful and watch those trees closely!! We had somebody steal our apple trees one night, and come back the next, tearing up our barbed wire fence and stealing our pear trees too!! People will take anything these days!!


That is just SO wrong!


----------



## majmill

I had an apple tree with three varieties when I lived in Vermont. It was nice to have the variety and it had a staggered picking time. Convenient. I am not having alot of luck here in coastal NC. The heat seems to fry them.


----------



## razorback

I saw the apple trees at ATwoods last week, I wondered about it myself. If heat fries them then I better stay clear with 120s last year I can't even imagine what this year is going to bring =(

Steal my trees!!! I'd go on a hunt PDQ. One advantage I have is I married the boy with the bad rep in town, every town has one or two. Luckily I was a wild one myself and was able to tame him, some  That and a couple years ago word got out that this poor guy was running from the law, made the mistake and turned into our driveway thinking it was a dirt road. Within seconds of stopping behind the house he had a shotgun pointed at his head. News like that seems to travel fast in rural areas =)

Now if only the deer would listen 

A friend of mine had her rose bushes stolen last year, really rose bushes. I think folks just like to take stuff reguardless of what it is.


----------



## valannb22

Ha! I married the same kind of guy.  We are complete opposites though. 

That's crazy to think people would come and steal plants/trees right out of someone's yard. I guess some people will steal just about anything.


----------



## Sybil6

Right? Haha. I was so mad. We'd planted 6 apple trees and 3 pear trees and they just took them while we were sleeping. Just keep a close eye on your orchards, you won't believe the things people will take. Took one of our cattle gates too.


----------



## razorback

I truly hate a thief!!! I warned DH about it so know he's looking at systems he can put in LOL. I tell ya any excuse to buy something, he's as bad as me.

See I'd get my revenge, I'd put up a new high dollar cattle gate and electrify that dude. Next time someone wanted to steal it they'd get the shock of their life  

But I'm mean like that


----------



## dixiemama

We have 2 apple trees, 4 pear trees and so many walnut trees it's ridiculous. Planting strawberry, raspberry, blackberry in the spring!


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

valannb22 said:


> On a related note, has anyone tried planting any of those multi-variety trees? I've seen quite a few that will produce three or more varieties on one tree and will self pollinate. If they produce well, I'd like to plant a couple of them


I have 5 or 6 of them (not sure how many survived last year.) I like them quite a lot and am looking to plant many more. The only issue I have with them is pruning. You have to be careful or you will prune off one of the varieties... Grin.


----------



## alwaysready

Tribal Warlord Thug said:


> when the SHTF givin' up aint gonna be an option Meercat.........


Well said Thug Warlard of the Tribe:groupwave: But I think Meerkat is just a little frustrated and will regroup soon. What ever happened to aardvark? Oh yeah he quit.


----------



## dixiemama

Luckily, our closest neighbor is 70, next one is 90 (his mom), and last one, we trade fruit for deer meat (since hubby can't hunt).


----------



## *Andi

dixiemama said:


> Luckily, our closest neighbor is 70, next one is 90 (his mom), and last one, we trade fruit for deer meat (since hubby can't hunt).


Barter at its best ... congrats!


----------



## majmill

Try some dogs. We have three labs, they chase the deer, the ***** and the occasional bear. They also bark very loudly at any people who come by, even me, LOL.


----------



## Sybil6

Dogs do help! Our German Shepard has kept them away since we started leaving him out. Do you use pesticides?? I've never been a fan, but bugs tend to eat my meals before I get the chance.


----------



## Fossil

Tried a couple of multi variety trees with not much success. Mine came from the local hardware/general store and usually their plants and trees are good quality. I have a feeling that if you buy from a reputable nursery they may be more likely to produce. My first one died and the replacement is still here, but is reverting to whatever was used for the root stock-a common problem i have been told. I hope to get over to Burnt Ridge Nursery later this spring and look for a Winesap and possibly a New Haampshire Greening. Washington is very restrictive on buying fruit trees from out of state.


----------



## valannb22

I ordered 2 each of the 5 in 1 apple, 5 in one pear, and the fruit salad with nectarine, plum, peach. They should be here in a week or two, so we'll see.


----------



## 21601mom

Has anyone tried growing the dwarf varieties? I'd like to hear about you experience and where you purchased the trees. We will be growing them in north TX.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

I have some of them in locations where I cannot have semi or full size trees. As a general rule they will start producing fruit earlier than the other two sizes. I have bought trees from these three providers and have been happy with all three of them, but I am listing them in the order of apparent quality of the tree and care it received before it was shipped and in its packing.

http://www.starkbros.com/
http://willisorchards.com/
http://www.arborday.org/shopping/trees/trees.cfm


----------



## BlestByTheBest_316

We have used Stark bros before with great success. In fact we moved back in the summer to a new farm and just planted our orchard from them today. Stark does a great job with their trees.


----------



## cantinawest

*Planting fruit trees from seed??*

Is there anyone here with experience planting fruit trees from seed and having any success with the results and the fruit harvested?

I've sort of gotten the idea on the internet that most fruit trees from seed do not do well, but rather the successes come from grafting etc.

Any knowledge or experience here in the forums?


----------



## SlobberToofTigger

My experience was all negative. I have tried cherry, apple and peach. I cold stratified all three planted them in the ground and the squirrels dug them all up and ate them! Grin.

The issue with most seed grown trees is you do not know what you have until the tree matures. But if it is for wildlife who cares. I am going to try again and this time plant so many that the squirrels cannot eat them all.


----------



## goshengirl

I've got a few native-types from seed - black cherry, chokecherry and plum. But they're not fruiting yet, so I can't help with any knowledge of their actual fruit. The fruit trees I've planted that are in the orchard (as opposed to native edible landscaping) are all grafted. I didn't want standard trees because of both the size and the time it takes them to start producing. 

What are you trying to do? I'm guessing a lot of fruit trees on the cheap?


----------



## weedygarden

21601mom said:


> Has anyone tried growing the dwarf varieties? I'd like to hear about you experience and where you purchased the trees. We will be growing them in north TX.


I have purchased a dwarf peach and a dwarf pear, both from Stark Bros. I planted the peach one spring and the following spring it was loaded with blossoms, and later fruit. I had to cull most of the fruit or the branches would have broken.

The pear was a little slower and weather is a factor, I planted it one spring and the following spring it bloomed, but then we had a snow storm that took them all. The next year I had one pear that made it through the snow storms and this last year, 9 pears.

There are people that think fruit growing on trees are for anyone who wants them. I came home from work one day and all the peaches within reach on the outside of the fence were picked off. A few days later a woman and her two sons stopped to tell me about those peaches I told her brother he could pick. "I didn't tell anyone they could pick my peaches." "You know Tim, you told him he could pick some peaches." "NO, I don't know anyone named Tim, and I never gave any man permission to pick all those peaches off my tree."

She stepped on he gas and drove away. This past year we had too many late snow strorms for there to be any peaches. If there are any this year, I am going to write a sign that says, "Tim, you do not have permission to take my peaches."


----------



## Plainsman

I planted 8 bare root, semi-dwarf apple trees in 2010. They were mail ordered from 4 different nurseries and they've all done well....their first fruiting occurred in 2012 and a heavier crop came in 2013. I've added 5 more from local nurseries since the initial planting and they're doing OK too. The varieties are, Liberty, Enterprise, Pristine, Redfree and Granny Smith.

Deer have browsed a few leaves and twigs....no big deal....but if a buck uses them to 'rub' its pheromones on, there might be some problems. Rabbits would have killed them long since had I not caged the trees against them. Migrating blackbirds can do more fruit damage in one or two autumn days, then insects can do all season. I mix my own fruit tree spray from bulk malathion and captan....yeah, chemicals.....I'll have to look into bird netting.


----------



## August

*papaya trees*

anyone have experience with papaya trees? have a couple in the back yard that i planted last year. one is about 8ft tall and the other about 5ft. we had a a few rare days of freezing temps here in houston and now they dont look so great. wondering if they will usually bounce back and if so do the leaves need to be cut? didnt get any fruit off of them cause they remained green and fairly small. i know that you can eat and prepare green papayas but havent tried that yet. any comments would be great!


----------

